# Overclocking an e6420 system



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

I've recently upgraded my system, and wanted to try overclocking my old system if possible. Here are the specs:
Intel core2duo e6420 2.13GHz
2 x 1GB OCZ platinum somethings ddr2
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Aftermarket rocketfish cooler for cpu
geforce 8800 GTS 320MB

I want to just push this system to not it's max, but as far as I safely can. I have never overclocked before, but once I get comfortable doing it on my older machines then I will for sure try it out on my current system.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read this link on how to overclock http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

overclocking has its risk wether you do it by a little or a lot.


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

I know overclocking has its risks, which is why I'm going to learn on my old system instead of my new one.


----------

